# (picture) Spider bite?



## andysam (May 27, 2013)

I have a 1 year old yellow lab. Two days ago I noticed a lump on her throat and the skin was showing, I assume she was scratching it off. Yesterday a small amount of puss was oozing out of the lump. Today the lump is about the same size as it has been (little larger than a quarter) but there is a hole in the middle of the lump about the size of a small green pea and blood is oozing out of the hole. Blood is not streaming out, it is barely oozing out. 

What would this be, a spider bite? I live in Corona CA and often take her out to the dirt river bed to run, I did this twice last week. I plan on taking her to the vet tomorrow when they reopen, but what could this be, and what can I do to help her?


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

I have no idea what that is...I looked up spider bites and nothing looks like that...you could try some benadryl maybe will help with the swelling

thats what we recommend for bee stings when they have a reaction to them,


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, that looks REALLY bad from the pics. I probably would go to the ER if it were my dog just because I've never seen anything like that before. Good luck. Keep us posted when you find out what it is.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

It could be anything. I immediately thought cuterebra! I do not know if this is a problem in your area but once or twice a year an animal will come in with one. You can google what the symptoms, images look like. Just a warning it is gross. Let us know


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

luv mi pets said:


> It could be anything. I immediately thought cuterebra! I do not know if this is a problem in your area but once or twice a year an animal will come in with one. You can google what the symptoms, images look like. Just a warning it is gross. Let us know


 OMG! Never heard of it before. I googled it. (Gag, dry heave, itching like mad)


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

If it were my dog, I'd take her into the E-vet... but if anything just keep it clean and take her in as soon as your vet opens in the morning. That looks awful. I too am curious as to what the diagnosis will be, do keep us posted.


----------



## andysam (May 27, 2013)

Turns out it was a puncture wound that got infected and swollen up. It must have swollen up really fast because I brush her several times a week and didn't notice it until it was huge. 

Just have to clean it a couple times a day and keep it clean.


----------



## CgAgAc88 (Sep 6, 2020)

andysam said:


> I have a 1 year old yellow lab. Two days ago I noticed a lump on her throat and the skin was showing, I assume she was scratching it off. Yesterday a small amount of puss was oozing out of the lump. Today the lump is about the same size as it has been (little larger than a quarter) but there is a hole in the middle of the lump about the size of a small green pea and blood is oozing out of the hole. Blood is not streaming out, it is barely oozing out.
> 
> What would this be, a spider bite? I live in Corona CA and often take her out to the dirt river bed to run, I did this twice last week. I plan on taking her to the vet tomorrow when they reopen, but what could this be, and what can I do to help her?
> 
> ...


Wow


andysam said:


> Turns out it was a puncture wound that got infected and swollen up. It must have swollen up really fast because I brush her several times a week and didn't notice it until it was huge.
> 
> Just have to clean it a couple times a day and keep it clean.


 What did you use to clean it? My dog has the same thing. Its happened before which is weird. We have grass we don't really maintain and im wondering if she got bit. Poor thing is deep too!!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Thread is seven years old and the OP hasn't been here since then.


----------

